
Prime Parallelograms - pcorey
http://www.petecorey.com/blog/2019/08/26/prime-parallelograms/
======
gus_massa
It's interesting to compare the parallelogram structure when you use only
primes with the structure when you use any number. Perhaps you can add another
graphic where you show all the numbers in gray and the prime numbers in blue.

